# 1/2 Flounder - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*1/2/2020*
I had new customer Richard P. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were perfect, with dead calm winds, high tide levels, and light rain at sunset. The flounder were fast and furious, and we got our 10 flounder limit in 1 hour. After that, we went looking for drum and sheepshead. Big sheepshead were all over, but very few black drum. We ended with a 10 flounder limit, 9 sheepshead, and 2 black drum by 8:30pm.

January and February is the best time of the year to get a chance at gigging a bunch of drum and sheepshead after we limit on flounder. If you are looking for some fast-paced gigging fun, give gigging a try in the Winter and early Spring months.

*Upcoming open dates for flounder gigging:
January: 9, 20-23, 26-30
February: 3-6, 10-14, 16-28
March: 1-5, 8-15, 17, 18, 19, 21-27, 29-31
April: 1-3, 5-10, 12, 13, 15, 16, 17, 19-29*

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

You got a half a flounder?


----------

